# [gelöst]sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 kann nicht kompiliert...

## sewulba

Hallo.

Habe ein frisch aufgesetztes System. Wollte nun ein Update machen mittels 'emerge -uD world'.

Bei dem Paket net-tools bleibt das update mit folgender Meldung hängen.

```
xgettext: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [net-tools.pot] Error 127

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

de.po: warning: Charset "iso8859-1" is not a portable encoding name.

                        Message conversion to user´s charset might not work.

...

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 failed.

Call stack:

....

```

Was muss ich tun, damit er das Paket endlich durch kompiliert?

Gruss Sewulba   :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

```
libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 
```

Da fehlt wohl das Paket expat.

Bitte mach einen Bugreport auf, damit das Paket auch in die Deps kommt.

Tobi

----------

## NightDragon

Kann es sein, dass gettext noch nicht neu compiliert wurde? (nach einem expat update)

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 
> ```
> ...

 

falsch

das build-system von net-tools ruft das tool xgettext auf und dieses braucht libexpat.so.0

 *Quote:*   

> xgettext: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 

 

sewulba: kann es sein das du expat auf 2.0.1 aktuallisiert hast?

----------

## sewulba

Danke für die rege Beteiligung. 

Die Lösung: Es war nur 'gettext' was gefehlt hat. Fehlt wohl einen Abhängigkeit! EXPAT habe ich nicht anrüren müssen... Werde Bugreport schreiben, damit es in die Abhängigkeiten aufgenommen wird.   :Razz: 

Gruss Sewulba

----------

## Finswimmer

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 
> ```
> ...

 

Hmm. Ich hab nur darauf geachtet, welche Datei fehlt, und laut Portage File Search gehört libexpat.so.0 zu expat.

Hilft der re-merge von gettext, weil er sich auf eine falsche Lib gestützt hat?

BTW: "Mein" Weg müsste doch auch gehen, oder? Schließlich ist das der Grund warum xgettext nicht geht.

Tobi

----------

## NightDragon

Das Problem hierbei ist, dass wenn gettext schon installiert ist, und sich auf die alten expat Libs bezieht, es nach dem Update nicht mehr funktioniert.

Daher immer nach lib-updates, und auch von Zeit zu Zeit revdep-rebuild laufen lassen.

Das ist bei Gentoo eben so. (und bringt mich ab und an auf die Palme... )

----------

## sewulba

Bugreport erstellt.   :Laughing: 

----------

